# HD 8570 GDDR5 64 bit vs 720M/740M DDR3 128 bit



## ananyar (Sep 26, 2013)

Which one is better for Gaming like all the recent games black ops2, AssCreed 3/4, NFS-MW2,Dota 2,
and programs like STK, ADOBE CS5, MAtlab


----------



## ananyar (Sep 26, 2013)

So no experts here?!!  I am saddened


----------



## gamefreak4770k (Sep 26, 2013)

740M>>720m>>8570m

there not much difference in the memory width of mobile graphics card in current scenario i think

By the way

refer this  

*www.notebookcheck.net/Mobile-Graphics-Cards-Benchmark-List.844.0.html


----------



## Cilus (Sep 26, 2013)

Get the 8570 GDDR5 version instead of GT 740M. Both 720/740M and Radeon 8570M comes with 64 Bit memory controller but GDDR5 memory is twice faster than a DDR3 memory, running at same speed.

However, GT 740M is far more powerful and I think it should perform better then even the GDDR5 version of 8570M. Since you are going for a Laptop, I think it is better to create a new thread in the Laptop section by specifying your requirements and budget and let experts suggest you the better one. Game play experience also depends upon Ram and processor too.


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 26, 2013)

Cilus said:


> Get the 8570 GDDR5 version instead of GT 740M. Both 720/740M and Radeon 8570M comes with 64 Bit memory controller but GDDR5 memory is twice faster than a DDR3 memory, running at same speed.
> 
> However, GT 740M is far more powerful and I think it should perform better then even the GDDR5 version of 8570M. Since you are going for a Laptop, I think it is better to create a new thread in the Laptop section by specifying your requirements and budget and let experts suggest you the better one. Game play experience also depends upon Ram and processor too.



if GT740M is more powerful then why did you suggest him to get HD 8570


----------



## ananyar (Sep 27, 2013)

My budget and availability of 2 gb gpu in the market leaves me with 720m 740m and hd 8570 ..these are my best options.. But comparing them in website leaves me in doubt.. I will use 8gb ddr3 ram 1600hz in all cases and i5 3230 which is also the best i can get in my budget.   
I was reading gpuboss.com. It categorically compares and leaves the same confusion of less buswidth gddr5 and double bus width ddr3(recent release) . There also says 740m works massively better than hd one ..but takes the charm away while praising gddr5 over ddr3!


----------



## gamefreak4770k (Sep 27, 2013)

1Gb or 2gb it doesn't matter in this scenario.
go with 740m.
8570m with ddr5 memory is still slower than 740m.


----------



## sam_738844 (Sep 27, 2013)

Cilus said:


> Get the 8570 GDDR5 version instead of GT 740M. Both 720/740M and Radeon 8570M comes with 64 Bit memory controller but GDDR5 memory is twice faster than a DDR3 memory, running at same speed.
> 
> However, GT 740M is far more powerful and I think it should perform better then even the GDDR5 version of 8570M. Since you are going for a Laptop, I think it is better to create a new thread in the Laptop section by specifying your requirements and budget and let experts suggest you the better one. Game play experience also depends upon Ram and processor too.



i think op was trying to refer to the 8750M and not the 8570M, because there is no relevance of that comparison, 8570M is a lot beneath that line up, the only meaningful comparison is with 8750M which is a bit 4-5% slower than the GT740M in 3D/D11 synthetics but shows better frame rates in some games ( may be because of the 128 bit bus ).

cilus notebookcheck also says there is a 128 bit version of gt740m, any idea why it has not made it to any of the products till now? i could only see  laptop makers providing 64bit one..


----------



## ananyar (Sep 27, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> i think op was trying to refer to the 8750M and not the 8570M, because there is no relevance of that comparison, 8570M is a lot beneath that line up, the only meaningful comparison is with 8750M which is a bit 4-5% slower than the GT740M in 3D/D11 synthetics but shows better frame rates in some games ( may be because of the 128 bit bus ).
> 
> cilus notebookcheck also says there is a 128 bit version of gt740m, any idea why it has not made it to any of the products till now? i could only see  laptop makers providing 64bit one..



NO I was talking about HD 8570 only.because that is the latest GPU available among below 50K Lenovo,Sony,HP Laptops.
And I was referring GT740M as 128 bit because that is what i found while comparing with other GPUs. In the laptop selling sites it is not mentioned. and I dont think beneath the line always means lower grade. the last two digit matters.
And hearing from all you guys, i guess I will go for 2GB GT 740m ..only available with Lenovo z500(59-380463) with 6GB DDR3 ram and i5-3230m.


----------



## sam_738844 (Sep 29, 2013)

^^ its not a latest GPU


----------



## ananyar (Sep 29, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> ^^ its not a latest GPU



it is not the latest... but its the best(read as latest) AMONG THE AVAILABLE LAPTOPS in 50k range in india..unless i missed any laptop in which case i would like you to point out so i can consider buying that. 
Sony,HP,Dell are offering HD7000 series only in that range


----------



## sam_738844 (Sep 30, 2013)

^^ hope u are not trolling, which era you are living in? even a 46K dell laptop has the minimum better graphics chip than that. get your facts right, 8570m best?? latest?? it can barely breath in games let alone latest. it is class 3 mobile gpu cheap, at that price bracket there are more or less every brand has laptops with better gpu. read up.

examples :

*www.flipkart.com/dell-inspiron-15-...FESF&ref=879454d1-9bf3-4506-83dd-30be1b2e7ea1

and *www.notebookcheck.net/AMD-Radeon-HD-8730M.87149.0.html

8730m appearing in a 46k laptop is already 8% faster than ur "best" 8570m 

this is just one..there are several other deals with several more better gpus at same or lesser price tag.


----------

